# Puregon????



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

I have just started on the puregon injections and have a question to ask about them.

Can I go on the Sunbed while taking these injections?? (and I do know that I shouldnt be going on the sunbed at all!! )

Thanks

Kimberley


----------



## georgiecat (May 7, 2005)

Hi Kimberley,

I think it should be ok, nothing springs to mind about sunbeds being an issue but I'll move this post over to Maz on the ask a pharmacist just to be sure. (thanks Maz   x )
It would probably also warn you on the patient information leaflet inside the packaging if it was a particular problem,
Good luck,
George


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kimberley,

There's no interaction or warning against using sunbeds (UV light) with puregon. Do make sure though that you are following the recommendend guidelines about using sunbeds though (especially if you are tyring to conceive.)

Maz x


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks Maz and George!


----------

